# Rear brake light, wiring at brake pedal help



## Dcworsham (1 mo ago)

Hi last week I started to smell wires burning, it seemed to be coming from the center of the dash. I immediately looked things over and found nothing. A couple hours later someone who was following me flagged me down to let me know I had no rear lights. At this point I had no rear running lights but brake lights were working. I found a bad fuse and replaced it, all rear lights were working again so I continued only to start smelling something electrical burning, within a few minutes I had no rear lights , brakes or running. After inspection I found two blown fuses as well as several wires connecting the two switches located at the brake pedal. The damage to the wires was worse closer to the switches and brake pedal. After several hours of checking the wiring I concluded that the damage was isolated to the end section of the wire harness that branches from the main harness and connects two switches at the brake pedal and the device at gas pedal that I assume is a position switch for electronic throttle control. I got the replacement section of harness needed from a salvage yard as well as the two brake switches as I had found one of the switches to be faulty. After replacing the damaged wiring and replacing the blown fuses I started the car and checked fuses, all good. Next I pressed brake pedal, brake lights work, all good. Next I turn the light switch to parking lights, here's where things start going weird. What I found is that with the car running and all lights off the brake lights work when I press the pedal, but I noticed that the front parking lights also illuminate with brake lights. When I turn the light switch to parking lights or headlights on the brake lights stay on constantly. I should add that the fuses have not blown since the section of wire harness was replaced. I thank you in advance for any help or advice related to my situation. I should also add that I have a intoxalock interlock device on the car. It was installed 4 months prior to these issues.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's pretty obvious your brake and park circuits are crossed somewhere. That can be a shorted bulb, but given your burnt wiring it's more likely there's a wiring error or an unresolved short someplace else in the vehicle. If you give us the year of the car, I can post the WD's for your brake and park circuits to help you out.


----------

